
Nordic.js 2017 • Sacha Greif – Keynote: The State of JavaScript 2017 - ajobaccount2017
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1813&v=FZw1j_tTSag
======
lioeters
The URL would be better without the query string "time_continue=1813", which
starts the video at the end.

Here's the link that starts at the beginning:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZw1j_tTSag](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZw1j_tTSag)

